# Got round him lol



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey after nearly two months of persuading my husband to let me have my 5th T he relented:lol2:

So tonight I ordered myself a gorgeous little G.pulchra. Would love to hear anyone's experiences of these. Just saw a photo of one the other day and completely fell in love. Their like black velvet:flrt:
ooh and pics too

Now just got to work on him over the next year to let me have a B.auratum!!!!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

If you've ordered a sling or juv, you'll have a long wait for it to reach adult size- they grow real slow.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes I did read this but a gorgeous T hopefully worth the wait. It dont bother me too much. All my Ts are juvs it will be a joy to see them grow. As a beginner I thought it best so I can gain experience before an adult t. Thanks Wilks


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes I did read this but a gorgeous T hopefully worth the wait. It dont bother me too much. All my Ts are juvs it will be a joy to see them grow. As a beginner I thought it best so I can gain experience before an adult t. Thanks Wilks


----------



## David VB (Nov 3, 2013)

Gratz on both having your husband convinced and the new little one. I recently bought a G. pulchra sling myself and yes, they grow slow, but they're cute as tiny sling also so you won't regret it


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

:2thumb: I bet he secretly loves them.... or knows better than NOT to make his wife happy, lol.
My husband was fine with having the first 4 of my Ts, but because I'd promised him that the GBB would be my last for a while, I ended up just ordering No. 5 and 6 without telling him, oops, lol. He found out a day before they arrived because they didn't come on the day they were supposed to (postman took a day off without arranging stand in) and I had the enclosures prepared. He's fine with them though (although he does use the "incident" against me, lol) and seems especially smitten with the A. Versi.


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha that sounds like a familiar story... my wife had said no more new Ts for a while, but I think I'm winning her over with the idea of a G. pulchra, she really likes them. So then THAT will be the last (except maybe another Avic...) :blush:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

oops double message


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I promised my hubbie I wud stop at 3, get number 17 & 18 on Saturday!! 

He has no choice in the matter, knows not to upset the wifey!! Lol

Enjoy your new addition. I'm jealous as I want one, maybe it can be number 19!! Haha


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah he can be quite stubborn - especially when he says it's me or the t's. Im going to miss my husband:lol2::lol2:

Think if I leave it awhile he may possibly relent again but don't want to push it!!!

I can't moan though cos I breed moths and butterflies too so he does put up with a lot of animals in our small semi detached lol

But just love tarantulas, never thought I would own one. Like a lot of people thought they were hard to keep, oh and I would just have the one without realising how addictive they are:flrt:

Anyway thought I would name her Alannah after the singer who sang 'Black Velvet' if its a boy, Alan!! They are soo cute but is it true can you stroke their abdomen????? Wouldn't dream of trying that with my A geniculata :gasp: might get a nail piercing lol
Will post pics when it arrives

Just look at them omg (courtesy of Google images/photobucket/Rico Pampolina)


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Got it*

Well today my little G pulchra arrived. Soo cute, excellent service from Martin Goss, thankyou.

Photo to follow

My first baby so will be calling on you experienced keepers for advice if needed

But yes definitely in:flrt:


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

Can't wait for pics!! I'm defo getting myself one of the eye beauties in the near future! 

I took the hubby to my local reptiles shop today and ended up buying an A. Diversipes sling and a juvi C. Paganus. Hubby knew not to say anything to put me off buying them!! He knows that I'll just ignore him!! Haha.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Squishy35 said:


> Can't wait for pics!! I'm defo getting myself one of the eye beauties in the near future!
> 
> I took the hubby to my local reptiles shop today and ended up buying an A. Diversipes sling and a juvi C. Paganus. Hubby knew not to say anything to put me off buying them!! He knows that I'll just ignore him!! Haha.


go careful getting unsexed avic slings- they grow quick, & if you end up with a male, they don't live long- less than other male t's.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok so had little one a week now. Seems to be settling in quite well. Just keeping substrate nice and moist. Has eaten a couple of times but don't look much like its adult form at this stage bless!!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Still need to take a photos but OMG this little one is cute. It eats very well too. So this is my first sling. Hope I am doing everything ok, it's in a small Tupperware like tub with a clip lid, a small cork bark and nice moisture subtrate and ventilation holes. Read so many stories of people losing slings Given its size and breed, how often should it moult?(size approx. 1.5cm including leg span)


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

These are stunning T's and really aren't all that common as adults i've found. I've had everything but a Pulchra but really want one. There's a juv in for sale section tempting me at the moment. Not cheap but i've seen an adult female and the jet black hairs along with the chunky body made them a must have.:2thumb:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh yes they certainly are!! I know I'm going to have a long wait but trying to find an adult is so difficult. They are such a beautiful T, just pure chunk of beautiful black velvet. Soo hope its a lady but hey ho if it isn't will still have had a long time with it. It eats really well too unlike my G.rosea!!
So as promised here is the cute one:flrt:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok Im really pushing my luck now but have my Christmas present coming tomorrow much to my hubby's annoyance even though he has paid for her. I'm getting a female L.parahybana and I cannot wait!! Love these T's they are my second to last on my wish list. I think after getting two in the past month will have to leave it for awhile or a divorce maybe on the cards! Please share with me your LP experiences or photos:2thumb:


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I love my l.parahybana, he was my second T. I got him as a 1cm sling.He's got a massive appetite and has molted 3 times since August, was going to buy a juvi on sat but hubbie gave me a disapproving look so didn't!! But hubbie has just brought me a p metalica for my Xmas pressie so can't complain! Lol put pics up when you can!!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

She is lovely. Called her Bella after the latin form for beautiful. She is about 6cm long and only 9 months, a big girl. Quite calm only gets nervous when you take the lid off she don't like the vibration lol eaten already which is always a good sign. Will post pics soon


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pepey05 said:


> Ok Im really pushing my luck now but have my Christmas present coming tomorrow much to my hubby's annoyance even though he has paid for her. I'm getting a female L.parahybana and I cannot wait!! Love these T's they are my second to last on my wish list. I think after getting two in the past month will have to leave it for awhile or a divorce maybe on the cards! Please share with me your LP experiences or photos:2thumb:


i have one called big bertha- she is 14 years old. not nasty unless you touch her- then she will flick, hiss & rear up.



pepey05 said:


> She is lovely. Called her Bella after the latin form for beautiful. She is about 6cm long and only 9 months, a big girl. Quite calm only gets nervous when you take the lid off she don't like the vibration lol eaten already which is always a good sign. Will post pics soon


she'll get HUGE! big bertha has an 8'' span, & is 4'' long, & i've read of many with spans topping 9''! LPs eat nearly all the time- they have huge appetites.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I know cannot wait to see her fully grown. She seems quite calm. Doesn't like you removing her cage lid but then she comes over to you already. Lovely looking T already. My mate on here has one and she is a huge, beautiful lady! Anyway here is the lady in question  










Bella


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Little G pulchra gone underground so maybe heading for a moult. Not disturbed it just kept substrate moist. Good little feeder so pleased with it.


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

L.p and g pulchra both up there for me love how bulky g pulchra are got two adult females and a juvenile male adults are a bit tricky to come by got one adult female l.p bought her for 2 pounds in 2012 as a sling she's at least 7 inches now


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm struggling to find a juvi g.pulchra. Desperate for a sexed female. Hoping to pick one up at SEAS.

They are lovely looking can't wait to get one for my collection.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

They are amazing just such a beautiful T. I know it will be a long time before mine is full grown. Oh i hope you get one!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Squishy35 said:


> I'm struggling to find a juvi g.pulchra. Desperate for a sexed female. Hoping to pick one up at SEAS.
> 
> They are lovely looking can't wait to get one for my collection.


Theres a female on preloved at the mo a bit pricey but bet she's worth it!


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just had a look on preloved and you weren't wrong about it been pricey!! Way to much for my budget!! 

Hoping I'll be able to get one at SEAS.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Squishy35 said:


> Just had a look on preloved and you weren't wrong about it been pricey!! Way to much for my budget!!
> 
> Hoping I'll be able to get one at SEAS.


 That's exactly what I thought, I do have Xmas money left but already have Little One, so best not push for a divorce:lol2:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

wilkinss77 said:


> i have one called big bertha- she is 14 years old. not nasty unless you touch her- then she will flick, hiss & rear up.she'll get HUGE! big bertha has an 8'' span, & is 4'' long, & i've read of many with spans topping 9''! LPs eat nearly all the time- they have huge appetites.


 Bella is lovely, a very gentle girl. She does make me giggle when she walks, big old legs go up. A steady eater, sometimes runs away from her prey, which is quite odd lol!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Squishy35 said:


> I'm struggling to find a juvi g.pulchra. Desperate for a sexed female. Hoping to pick one up at SEAS.
> 
> .


I might be having a few sexed females for sale a SEAS


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> I might be having a few sexed females for sale a SEAS


Oooh, now I'm even more excited about going! 
If you do, how much would you be selling them for and what size?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Squishy35 said:


> If you do, how much would you be selling them for and what size?


They are around 2 - 2.5 inch LS and not sure on the price yet (gotta do some research on prices)


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Squishy35 said:


> Oooh, now I'm even more excited about going!
> If you do, how much would you be selling them for and what size?


Hope you get one from Peter, me no more now after I bought a pair of finches that I have been after for ten years. Husband says its becoming a zoo, ooh and the ant colony I got for Xmas lol


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I hope I manage to get one. It's been on my wish list for ages now.

And I know what you mean about house becoming a zoo,along with the 25 tarantulas, we have 4 scorps, a trapdoor, dog, guinea pigs, hamster, budgie and on wed my son is getting his 1st snake and I'm getting another T!! 

Promised my hubby I won't go mad at SEAS, but I'm sure once I get there that will change!!:lol2:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooh like it!! I would just fill my house with non human things if I had the money, time and space!!! Were already planning what size habitat to put baby Lp in when she's mature!!! I do have my eye on a _Pterinopelma sazimai _one day!! Keep thinking if I get a sling he won't notice lol but then again he might say "why do we have another small tub in the lounge?" To which I would reply "what tub darling????":lol2:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

pepey05 said:


> Ooh like it!! I would just fill my house with non human things if I had the money, time and space!!! Were already planning what size habitat to put baby Lp in when she's mature!!! I do have my eye on a _Pterinopelma sazimai _one day!! * Keep thinking if I get a sling he won't notice lol but then again he might say "why do we have another small tub in the lounge?" To which I would reply "what tub darling????"*:lol2:


I've actually been contemplating this, but I know my husband would definitely notice, lol. I think he's been sending my details around any spider shop with a note attached "Do not sell to this woman" and I've only got 8!!! 8, common, that's nothing, lol!


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I promised my hubbie I would stop at 3, then it was 8, then 10, I think he stopped caring at 16! Now on number 25 and with SEAS next weekend will prob end up with 30 or more!! 

Buy your next one, but tell your hubbie it's a pressie for him!! :lol2:

Or just buy it and not tell him and when he does notice just deny and say you've had it for ages!!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Squishy35 said:


> just buy it and not tell him and when he does notice just deny and say you've had it for ages!!



Its easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission :whistling2:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> Its easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission :whistling2:


 Love this Peter!!! But my husband is as stubborn as they come. Our lounge is kind of like a Zoo now. Just out of interest what size tank should an adult female L para be in?? Can't afford an extension on the lounge!!!


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well thanks to peterUK and SEAS, I'm now the proud owner of a stunning g.pulchra!:flrt:

Hubby was so jealous, he went a brought one as well, but smaller! Lol


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

they have become so sort after and for good reason I think


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Squishy35 said:


> Well thanks to peterUK and SEAS, I'm now the proud owner of a stunning g.pulchra!:flrt:
> 
> Hubby was so jealous, he went a brought one as well, but smaller! Lol


Yay your part of the G.pulchra club. They are one beautiful T. I got a while to wait to see my chunky black beauty grown up. Really pleased for you


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

S/he is a looker!!! Lol. Very gentle until I pop a cricket in!!! Is a very good eater!!

Will post some pics at the weekend as I also treated myself to a female Hyllus giganteus(jumping spider) while at SEAS. Was like a kid in a candy store there!! :lol2:


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

"http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/Squishy17/media/e679754c-b0d3-4915-aa66-f1aacf563238_zpsgjlziwgb.jpg.html" 

If I've done it right, should be a pic of my beautiful G. pulchra named Bubba.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Squishy35 said:


> "http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/Squishy17/media/e679754c-b0d3-4915-aa66-f1aacf563238_zpsgjlziwgb.jpg.html"
> 
> If I've done it right, should be a pic of my beautiful G. pulchra named Bubba.


It's absolutely gorgeous. It almost looks like a toy, lol. Slightly jealous now :lol2:


----------

